# After Christmas purchases



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Anyone get any good deals on Christmas half price items to use for Halloween? I got at least 15 boxes of red lights and I got this Holidaytime Holiday lightshow. I figure I could use it for a bigger display on my pumpkins. I haven't tried it out yet, but after I post this thread I'm going to test it out.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Went post-holiday shopping today. Picked up a few things:

4 18 ft orange rope lights at Big Lots for $3.50 each
3 Spot light holders at Walmart for 2.50 each
1 Holiday Light show by Gemmy at Kmart for 24.99
7 electric candles for $1.50 each
a few muilti plug cords at target for 1/2 off.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice haul--
i got 2 large santa bags , a santa suit, green lights at job lot
wed or friday ill hit walmart and kmart


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

pyro said:


> i got 2 large santa bags , a santa suit, green lights at job lot


How are you going to use these for Halloween next year? Are you going to use the suit in a Nightmare before Christmas kinda thing?


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Went out today and got 2 more orange and 2 green rope lights, plus some cool candle wall mounts for my battery operated candles. I can now put them on the walls throughout my haunt! I got 9 for $1.20 at King Soopers. Got some cheap pirate treasure fodder too.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

After Christmas sales are a great time to get lights of all kinds and outdoor lighting set ups too. Also dont forget to check out crubbies, some people throw out those reindeer too. Let the hunt begin.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Got another holiday light show, this one with the mp3 player you can add to it for 17 dollars at Walmart. Also got the Christmas version of the thunder/lightning fx box for 7.50 at Tuesday Morning.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Several Boxes of Black ornaments at $1.25 each. Various sizes
8 Extension Cords w/ Foot Switchs $1.25 each.

Hoping Big Lots still have some animated reindeer when they go to 75% off.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Mobile Mayhem said:


> Got another holiday light show, this one with the mp3 player you can add to it for 17 dollars at Walmart.


I got one too for the same price, along with the K-Mart soundless version for $ 12. Also got an animated 150 pre-lit Dolphin I will transform to a shark for $14 reg. $50 at k-mart. Still lots left over out there.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I bought 8 boxes of C9 size LED's at Walmart for $1.75 each. Great buy!
I really didn't care for them on the Christmas trees at work. The pale blue doesn't give me a Christmasy feel although my sis said it was really pretty under snow on the hedges in Michigan. 
HOWEVER! The first time I saw them I thought what a great color for under fog! I can't wait to spread several strings together swirled around my tombstones and cover them with a scattering of leaves. I think that would look fairly eerie by itself but with some fog flowing over it, mmm-hmmm!


----------



## Sinister_1 (Jan 1, 2009)

Where to begin. This is just off the top of my head and I am forgetting a lot.

Target:
4 40' cords 75% off
3 15' cords 75% off
1 15' cord with 3 outlet end 50% off
1 6 outlet timer tree 50% off
3 pak 9' cords 75% off
3 multi outlet adapters 50% off
6 plastic flicker candles 50% off
2 flicker candles with faux copper base 75% off
12 c9 flicker bulbs 50% off
10 paks c9 multi colored bulbs 75% off

JC Penney:
2 sets of 4 each 4" diameter 4"-7" high faux candles 80% off (normally $99)
1 set of 6 3" diameter 3" high faux candles 80% off

Hobby Lobby:
14" weeping angel statue 50% off (this is a great statue)
several other angel statues 30-50% off
several cherubs 30-75% off
various faux plants vines, leaves, moss, etc... (post thanksgiving) 70-80% off

Home Depot:
6 par 38 bulb stakes 50% off


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

can you post a pic of the weeping angel?


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Didn't see any extension cords on sale in our neck of the woods.
Those are fantastic buys on those Sinister! I'm sooooo jealous!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

IshWitch said:


> Those are fantastic buys on those Sinister! I'm sooooo jealous!


That was Sinister_1 not Sinister.  I knew we were going to have issues with user names.


----------



## stygma (Jan 24, 2009)

Hauntiholik, you are in my neck of the woods.


----------

